# Anyone attending the Making Monsters Q&A tonight at Transworld??



## Lurkinginthedark (Apr 3, 2012)

Was just curious. My wife works (we are attendees from the area) but i was thinking before we head to Transworld in the morning , going to attend this tonight. Sorta wierd to just go by myself but eh it's all good!! haha. Anyone attending this?


----------

